# κλίση ορισμένων ονομάτων



## ianis

Χαίρετε όλοι. Σχετικά με τις κλίσεις των έξης ονομάτων, η Ίσης ή η Ίσιδα ( την Ίσιδα, της Ίσιδος) , η Αρτέμης, (την Αρτέμιδα, της Αρτέμιδος), ο Πλάτων (τον Πλάτωνα, του Πλάτωνος), ο Ωρίων ή ο Ωρίωνας (του Ωρίωνα)  και ο Ξενοφών ( τον Ξενοφώντα, του Ξενοφώντος) που ελπίζω ότι είναι όλες σωστές, η πρώτη απορία είναι όπως υπάρχει επίσης "της Ίσιδας", τα δύο είναι σωστά στην κοινή χρήση; Και σχετικά με τον Ωρίων δε βρίσκω την αιτιατική, πώς είναι αυτή;  Άλλη απορία είναι πως υποθέτω ότι τις κλίσεις αυτές προέρχονται από την αρχαία γλώσσα ενώ άλλα ονόματα όπως Σωκράτης δεν βρίσκω στην αρχαία κλίση αλλά στα σχήματα του Σωκράτη και τον Σωκράτη , υποθέτω ότι μόνο ονόματα με καταλήξεις όπως τα προαναφερθέντα, παρά την Αρτέμιδα, έχουν τέτοιες κλίσεις, αυτό είναι σωστό; Τελικά ήθελα να ξέρω πώς μπορεί ο καθένας να γνωρίζει γενικά τις κλίσεις των προσωπικών ονομάτων που έχουν παράξενες καταλήξεις και χρησιμοποιούνται στα νέα ελλινικά;


----------



## Perseas

Here's is some first information: 
Some of these archaic names have survived in modern usage, some not like "Ωρίων(ας). 
"In Demotic Greek it is "η Άρτεμη, της Άρτεμης, την Άρτεμη". Other forms like "Αρτέμιδος" have archaic influence, though Αρτέμιδα (nominative) is the name of a town in Attica.
The same applies to the others: ο Πλάτωνας, του Πλάτωνα, τον Πλάτωνα -- ο Ξενοφώντας, του Ξενοφώντα, τον Ξενοφώντα -- ο Σωκράτης, του Σωκράτη, τον Σωκράτη. Forms like "του Σωκράτους, του Πλάτωνος, του Ξενοφώντος" are archaic. In Modern Greek, the archaic nominatives "ο Πλάτων, ο Ξενοφών, ο Ωρίων" are more common though than the respective archaic genitives "Πλάτωνος, Ξενοφώντος, Ωρίωνος".
PS. Μόλις τώρα είδα ότι έχεις γράψεις το κείμενό σου στα Ελληνικά!


----------



## Andrious

Όσον αφορά την Άρτεμη, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ συχνότερη η προσφώνησή της με την αρχαϊκή μορφή "Άρτεμις". Μια φίλη μου, τουλάχιστον, που έχει αυτό το όνομα, όλοι με το "Άρτεμις" αναφέρονται σε αυτή.


----------



## ianis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, μου μπέρδευα το θέμα αυτό εδώ και καιρό και δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει μια δημοτική μορφή για τα ονόματα Πλάτων, Ξενοφών, κτλ.


----------



## ianis

Η κλίση ονομάτων με κατάληξη όπως Ραδάμανθυς θα υπέθετα ότι είναι στα νέα ελληνικά "του Ραδάμανθυ" και "τον Ραδάμανθυ" αλλά το ορθογραφικό διορθωτή μόνο αποδέχεται "Ραδάμανθη". Ο πληθυντικός αυτών των ονομάτων είναι άλλο μυστήριο. Κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία για τον υποκείμενο αυτό είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## Αγγελος

Μια πληροφορία για το *αντι*κείμενο αυτό (*υπο*κείμενο συνήθως σημαίνει πρόσωπο, συχνά με μειωτική χροιά):
Τα κύρια ονόματα δεν έχουν κανονικά πληθυντικό. Ο Ραδάμανθυς σαφώς δεν έχει.  Μπορούμε βέβαια να πούμε οι Πλάτωνες, οι Σωκράτηδες, οι Περικλήδες, όπως λέμε οι Γιάννηδες, προκειμένου για ονόματα που χρησιμοποιούνται και σήμερα. «Μικρές Αφροδίτες» είναι μια γνωστή παλιά ελληνική ταινία.
Είχα μια γνωστή (ήταν και φιλόλογος!) που λεγόταν Ίρις, και το χρησιμοποιούσε άκλιτο, «της Ίρις», «την Ίρις». Εμένα αυτό με   ενοχλούσε.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελο. Ο γενικός ενικός του Ραδάμανθυς τότε θα είναι του Ραδαμανθής; Που είναι το όνομα ενός διάσημου τηλεόρασης παρουσιαστής.


----------



## Αγγελος

Η *γενική ενικού *είναι «του Ραδάμανθυ». Τον Ραδάμανθυ Αναστασάκη δεν τον ήξερα, και από λίγα που είδα στο Διαδίκτυο... μάλλον δεν θέλω να τον γνωρίσω


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άγγελο, το πρόγραμμα του είναι ένα από τα πρώτα ελληνικά πρόγραμματα που είδα στον υουτουβε.


----------

